# "Upgraded Fire Alarm"



## snowroski (Jul 31, 2015)

I have an R-2, under the 2009 I-codes, with an existing fire alarm system.  The proposal is to replace the fire panel, replace all the equipment, move the location of some devices and add some devices.  The equipment is throughout the building.

Does this scope of work require that the entire system meet current code?

It seems like the IEBC calls this work a level 2 alteration(IEBC 404.1 reconfiguration or extension of a system), which then says (IEBC 704.4.1.6) that R-2 shall have a fire alarm system installed as required by the IFC for existing R-2 (IFC 4603.6.6)  This leads me to think the answer is no,  but then IFC 4603.7 makes me think maybe.

What do you think?


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2015)

Sounds like with the amount of work yes

No code section to back it,

What is missing? That would not meet code ?


----------



## snowroski (Jul 31, 2015)

The existing system that is just having components replaced is one heat detector in each apartment kitchen, smokes in the common halls and basement plus audible alarms in common areas.

The changes/additions is making the common audibles into visual / audible notification,  plus adding 2 horn strobes.


----------



## cda (Aug 1, 2015)

We allow replacing like for like.

Beyond that if more work is done, we try to get it to meet current code,

Which in your case would be at least a mini born in each bedroom.

And would have to be a 520 hz


----------

